# Anyone else tired of the Cialis, Viagra commercials?



## JD3430

I have younger kids and I am so sick of the "awkward moments" these commercials cause. 
How long do these fools have to run these commercials? It's been 15 years!!!
ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg

Hard to believe that many men have ED and we didn't even know it was a problem 20 years ago. I too have had those awkward moments in years past with my 10-12 year old daughter......kinda ridiculous that these companies are so "hard up" (couldn't stand it) if people have ED shouldn't they know it?


----------



## ontario hay man

If they dont know about it now they dont deserve any lol


----------



## Chessiedog

Why is it is it always raining in those commercials ?


----------



## Teslan

Tivo or some other DVR and record every show you ever watch. Don't be bothered by those commercials or any others. My son at age 7 still is somewhat confused on what commercials are when we watch live TV and I can't fast forward through them. We haven't watched "traditional" TV except maybe football since before my son was born. He will grow up with a different TV experience then older generations. I'm not sure if he even knows how to turn on the TV or have a notion of what channels are since we rarely even watch the TV. But he knows how to access Netflix on my computer.


----------



## FCF

Yes we are also sick of them, but as all of us on here should know: When the "time is right" you need to "make hay". Sorry it just came out that way.


----------



## DSLinc1017

FCF said:


> Yes we are also sick of them, but as all of us on here should know: When the "time is right" you need to "make hay". Sorry it just came out that way.


Well said! 
Live from NY its Saterday Night!


----------



## haybaler101

Never could figure out the cialis commercials with two bathtubs. I think one big tub might reduce the need for medication.


----------



## Mike120

Having spent part of my life in the pharmaceutical industry, I know what's in the pills, try my best to avoid all of them, and really hate pretty much all pill commercials. I am amused however, by the fact that they now have to make the adverse reactions part of the commercial where before, they were hidden in the patient insert in very tiny print. One I've seen recently tells you that you risk pancreatitis that "can be fatal". Not something that I'd want to take, but I think this should become part of all commercials:

Big Macs.....Eating too many will make you fat and display a sorry taste in food.

Shopping at Walmart......Do you really want your picture in one of those "People of Walmart" emails?

This could almost get me to watching TV again.......


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Chessiedog said:


> Why is it is it always raining in those commercials ?


it's symbolizes the tears of joy once they figured out what it was for. Couldn't help it either.


----------



## Grateful11

We had to endure those Viagra crap ads from Conservative Bob Dole when our two were young, no DVR's in the house then. I thought they were the most ridiculous ads I'd ever seen and coming from Bob Dole to top it off.

They got frickin' pills for almost everything these days, ever listen to some of the side effects, they're worse than the sickness you may have that you need the pill for.


----------



## rjmoses

I just want to meet a woman who can, or will, go four hours!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

Grateful11 said:


> We had to endure those Viagra crap ads from Conservative Bob Dole when our two were young, no DVR's in the house then. I thought they were the most ridiculous ads I'd ever seen and coming from Bob Dole to top it off.
> 
> They got frickin' pills for almost everything these days, ever listen to some of the side effects, they're worse than the sickness you may have that you need the pill for.


"Conservative Bob Dole" ?
Puh-leaseee!!!!!!
There's a Rhino if there ever was one.


----------



## ontario hay man

rjmoses said:


> I just want to meet a woman who can, or will, go four hours!
> 
> Ralph


I never heard of any guy goin to the hospital when it last more then 4 hours lol.


----------



## FCF

ontario hay man said:


> I never heard of any guy goin to the hospital when it last more then 4 hours lol.


 Guy I worked with who now lives in Ireland sent me a link to a newspaper aticle last year of a guy who DIED from taking multiple doses of Viagra while trying to please female "friends". Bet they wish he had gone to the hospital or listened to the side effect warnings. Once again it isn't wise to mess with Mother Nature.


----------

